# Brasil Perfetio Has Bean - what I can taste, have I lost it?



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey all

I'm really knocked out by Has Bean. The Ethiopian Guji natural was awesome and the Brazil Perfetio is just as nice in my opinion.

Just wondered if you've tried the Brz Perfetio what you cab taste? I can taste soothing weetabix with hot milk, ovaltine and a little Jameson whiskey in there. Very malty indeed.

Honestly I'm not taking the P. That's what I can taste!!

Here's one I made earlier.









Anyone else????

Stuart


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

too malty for me, lots of classic Brazil flavours too and a bit of chocolate.

I'm more of a guji person. light roasted fruit!


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

So it is malty then!!! Yay I'm not talking complete crap then


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I was tasting what seemed to taste like chocolate coated buttery shortbread


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stuartmack1974 said:


> So it is malty then!!! Yay I'm not talking complete crap then


if you taste it then it can't be crap

its there, it's real ! ( unless it actually tastes of crap.......)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

BMX tyre skid - if you taste it , its there


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

too true. had rubber a few times from less reputable roasters


----------

